# The Spine



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2012)

We have two parts to our bodies; our head and our frame.  Inside, the head contains the brain, the director.  It is the command center telling our frame what to do.  It communicates to our frame with nerves; our 'wires'.  this bundle of wires is in sheath in our spine, carrying these wires throughout our frame to all extremities.  This column, our spine, is multi-ported, allowing the nerves to go to every part.

Here is where each area goes to through our spine:













ScannedImage-2.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2012






When our spines are perfect, the wiring system works perfectly. A signal from the brain travels down the spine, goes out of the spine at a particular place, travels to the area intended, and delivers the signal, strong and healthy, and does the intended thing the brain wants it to do.  

However, our bodies are subject to wear and tear,  If at some point the alignment of the spine is altered, then the wires get pinched or cut off, inflamed, degenerated, and so on.  The signal sent is interfered with.  It can be followed by a signal of pain, inflammation, discomfort; in other words, your body is telling you something is wrong.  You take medicines for it to relieve the pain and swelling; it helps.  But, it doesn't 'fix' the problem and it likely returns.  The only true fix is to realign the spine so it doesn't interfere with the nerve sending the signal.  This realignment can be done sometimes with medications; i.e. muscle relaxers that allow the muscles to pull the misaligned part into it's rightful place.  Or, it can be done mechanically.  Hanging upside down, turning and twisting until the parts and pieces get back into the correct place.  Or, it can be done by physical manipulation, called Chiropractic Care.  In any case, the cause of the pain is misalignment, the cure is to realign the spine so it is working properly, nothing is pinched, nothing is swollen, nothing is impeding the electrical signals in the nerves from getting to their rightful places with full power to each.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting, but hard to see....
Here's a PDF:
http://www.dressenchiropractic.com/effects_of_misalignments.pdf

I think I've got almost all those symptoms!!! LOL


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 18, 2012)

I love my chiropractor!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2012)

I love my inversion table.....haven't been to the bone crusher in 3 years....


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you, Martin!













ScannedImage-3.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2012


















ScannedImage-4.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2012






You can click on the picture and it will enlarge, or you can hold down Ctrl and hit + to enlarge, or Ctrl  -  to shrink.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2012)

The reason I am putting this on here is for those who have chronic pain and, not having tried chiropractic, to give a little information about it as it may help you.  I have had back problems since my teens unloading beef; the deliveryman would pull each quarter off the hook in the truck and either hand it to me or lay it on the floor for me to pick up.  Many more than once I would not be ready to receive the next piece but what it was an inexperienced driver and would dump the quarter on me, had several spine compressions and two squashed ones. After a couple years of treatments, back strengthening, tons of pain pills, etc. I had orthopedic doctors tell me there was nothing they could do, I'd have to live with the pain.  Which I did for almost 15 years.  I was the meat manager in Ogdensburg, NY for Great American and couldn't stand at the wrapper for more than 10 min.  Charlie, my 1st cutter, told me he was going to drag me, kicking and screaming if he had to (he weighed 375 lbs, he could!) to his chiropractor over in Cornwall, Ont.  Never been to one, highly doubted their 'voodoo' crap would help.  He xrayed me, showed me where my spine was out of alignment (looked like a broken snake!) and in 3 sessions stopped the pain I'd had for 15 years prior!  Stubborn-butt me was a certified believer right then and there, I was totally flabbergasted that the best orthopedic surgeon in the North Country, Dr. VanEenenaam told me I had to live with it and now, after 15 years of doing that, I was pain free in 3 weeks! 

I have been to 3 chiropractors since then.  Once I transferred out of Ogdensburg, I got one locally in my home town, Dr. Violet Touchton.  She maintained my spine until I moved to Fort Worth, where I got Dr. Denton James.  Went to him for many years, then got transferred to Camp Bowie store and did more delegating then moving (it was a brand new store so resetting was not an issue) and discontinued.  That was a few years ago, maybe 2008.  Now, retired on Disability, I vaccuumed 3 weeks ago and threw my back out pretty bad.  Tried Dr's (primary) orders w/Vicatin, didn't help, sought out a chiropractor and had my first treatment yesterday; this is a pamphlet he gave me, thought i'd do a thread on it in case it can help anyone else! 

I'd love to hear from others with spine problems and what help you've had!


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> I love my inversion table.....haven't been to the bone crusher in 3 years....


DaveOmak, I've been looking at different ones for a while and just haven't pulled the trigger yet..... I’ve been comparison shopping. If you don't mind what's your thoughts on yours and if you had to buy another one, which one would you buy? How often do you use it? and how long ? Scare of having surgery, don't like the ideal of them sticking a needle in my back and I really don't want someone twisting and bending me to align my back, so I've just learned to deal with it and sit it out when I can’t……But I know the older I get the worse it going to get. I just thought that would be one way to aleve some stress on my disk….


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2012)

Once you get aligned properly by a good chiropractor you will feel great.  The problem with the inversion process is you can twist more out of whack than you can into whack.  And, if your insurance covers chiropractic, the subluxations aren't that expensive.  I'm paying $13.25 per visit, 2x/wk for 4 weeks, 1x/wk for 5 weeks, and 1x/month for 2 months after insurance.  Then, it's only when I need to see him or her.  i'd gone over 5 years until I put it out again.  Now, i'd love to have one of those and have him show me the correct way of using it, but I'd really fear doing more damage than good.  The chiropractor knows what he's doing, went to school 8 years, intern another 2.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2012)

I have had back pain for several years on 2 separate occasions....   Sports medicine therapist did a great job temporarily fixing me.... The chiropractor fixed me up for a few days at a time.... Having the tilt table, in conjunctions with the chiropractor for the first 3 months was great... Now my back is almost as good as new with regular tilt table sessions... (10 minutes 1-2 times a week) and I haven't been to the chiropractor in 3 years...  baling hay, packing fertilizer bags.... I'm good to go, no payments to the chiropractor....  the tilt table has payed for itself several times over and keeps me in pretty good shape for an old guy....   I don't have insurance so I rely on myself for health care....  I don't think chiropractors will show you how to use a tilt table, they take away their business and food off their table... 

edit for spelling corrections


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 18, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> I love my inversion table.....haven't been to the bone crusher in 3 years....


I have a friend that has an inversion table and loves it. My bone cruncher uses a "whole" body wellness approach (diet, exercise, etc) and "the activator method" instead of the standard manipulation. I haven't been in over 5 yrs but it only costs me $40.00 per visit and insurance doesn't cover chiropractic for me. BF usually goes 4-5 times per year with his work being a factor in throwing his back out. We've been considering an inversion table but just haven't really gotten very serious about it I guess.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've seen the Teeter Table on TV, wonder what the instructions give?  I'll look it up and see.

Nothing, just basic operating instructions, specifics are on the DVD I'm sure on moves to do to not fracture your spine or things like that.  A $300 invenstment.  May have to consider it once the treatments are done.  I have multi compressions in my mid back from beef dropped on me, 3 vertebrae with 2 swollen and bulging discs, of which 1 was partially removed from surgery, scoliosis, my spine looks like a snake, my neck is stage 3 (out of stage 4) impacted, plus hyper-arthritic throughout the entire spine.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyways, regardless of method used, spinal health is important to every single nerve in your body and many illnesses as well as accidents to your spine can be traced to misalignment.  Getting it corrected by whatever means is paramount to good health and well being.  Once nerves become pinched, they become swollen and are not delivering the correct messages to the areas affected, causing pain and withering, disease and decay.  Restore those paths, stop the pain and your body responds and is healthy again.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2012)

Pops, morning... Using the table in conjunction with a qualified chiropractor is a must....  Misalignment stretches muscles and the repositioning and retraining of the muscles is important...  (things the sports medicine doctor taught me)...  Heat application for blood flow, and ice for contraction and stabilization are all part of the treatment... Without your spine in good health, your total body suffers....

Looking at the spine chart, I believe the 1T vertebrae was out of position in my back... My left arm was totally useless for 2 years...  doctors could do nothing... they could find nothing wrong.... 1st trip to the sports med. doc, my arm was normal for 10 seconds when it misaligned again on it's own... It took 6 months of treatment to retrain the muscle, due to it being stretched for such a long period of time... That was 15 or so years ago...  Since then the 5L in my spine raised havoc with my left leg and foot....  I did not wait for it to get worse and went to the bone crusher... It took the second chiropractor to find and fix the problem and the tilt table now maintains my back health....  

I do not do the upside down stuff, (as seen on TV)... maybe 30 deg from horizontal is about it.... Works for me... Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 19, 2012)

I went back to the chiropractor today and specifically asked him what he thought of the inversion tables and he said basically exactly what you said; it is wonderful to give joint relief for back, hips, knees, ankles, etc., he uses one himself.  However, only in the tilt position, not in the vertical position where you can contort; it can seriously injure your back beyond repair by trying unknown moves.  Like anything, use it as intended and don't do anything extreme without first knowing what the consequences will be without consulting a professional.  But, he said it can give relief and has no problem anyone using it gently.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.atlasorthogonality.com/PatientSite/aboutAO.html

http://www.upcspine.com/tech2.htm

http://www.sweatinstitute.com/content/home.php

My chiropractor is also a  Atlas Orthogonal Adjustment Certified Doctor, his webpage: (not trying to advertise, but a lot of healthy tips and news on his page promoting YAWYE!)

https://www.facebook.com/BackToHealthFamilyChiropractic

What is "Atlas Orthogonal Adjustment"?

As you can see from the links above, it is the 1C 2C joint, the very first joint in your spine that cradles the skull.  If this is out of alignment, it can affect your alignment of the entire spine; your "head isn't on straight" so to speak.  My chiropractor is one of only 300 practicing chiropractors _*worldwide *_that can perform this adjustment.  There are over 60,000 practicing chiropractors in the US alone.  It is a very minute, precise adjustment to this joint, guided by many xrays, using a machine like this:













bthortho2.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 20, 2012






(the white-based table)













bthortho.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 20, 2012






Another view.

The machine has a pinpoint actuator that very very gently pushes on the joint at very precise angles aligning it. It feels like a feather pressing on your skin it's so gentle.  However, it aligns this no. 1 joint so the skull fits in the socket squarely, not crooked.  Once this is established, then the entire rest of the spine aligns squarely and unkinked.  Amazing results have been proven to work wonders with this tiny adjustment done!  But, it requires 2 years of additional training to be able to know how to do this correctly.  However, my chiropractor offers this adjustment.  Further tests will determine if I'm a candidate for this procedure.













atlas.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 20, 2012






This is the symbol for Atlas Orthogonal Care.

http://backtohealthtexas.com/


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, it has been a few days since my last adjustment to my spine, had one Thursday.  It is much better; most the pain has gone away on the left side from sciatica.  I'm able to walk better!

Now, a "strange" development... I'm sleeping better... that doesn't seem strange, but I'm sleeping better not because of back pain, but because of less "need to go"!  And not just a slight difference, either!  Magically, since Thursday night, it's cut in half or better!  I am on two diuretics; straight hydrochlorothiaszide (HCTZ) and in conjunction with Lozartin/HCTZ, a BP pill, 25 mg each, total 50 mg.  Kinda like one makes you pee after you just got done peeing, lol!   Time asleep 'normally' has been about every hour on the hour to once every 2½-3 hours; now up max 2 times a night instead of 5 or 6 times a night!  All from chiropractic adjustment.  If you look on the chart (use Martin's, much easier to read!) you can see 10T and 4L as culprits, and that's where he's been adjusting me!!  Absolutely amazing!  How pressing on my back can affect something as relevant as reducing how many times i have to get up and pee every single night!  I just awoke after 6+ hours of sleep getting up once.... just once!  Think of it, what does that do for your health?  For your rest?  For your well-being?  If somebody told me, without taking any more pills, I could make you stay asleep like you normally should far longer just by touching your back, you'd think I was crazy!  I am absolutely amazed!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2012)

Went back Monday and talked to Dr. Chris about it, and he just smiled and repeated his sign on the front... "Back to Health"...!  He reiterated, once your spine is in line, everything works the way it is supposed to. My urinary tract was just trying to tell me, for years, "something is wrong" by waking me up every hour.  The nerves were impinged and reacting to bad electrical outflow.  Once the nerves were restored to health, they no longer had to keep sending out those warning signals that something was wrong, I can rest much more comfortably, and when I do wake up, it is now for a full bladder, not a little bit every hour.  Good things are happening!  My left side is feeling better, I'm walking less crooked, still some nerve pressure, that's why I have to go back for adjustments.  My muscles have been set holding my spine crooked.  He is changing that alignment to a new and better one, but muscle memory keeps interfering and trying to 'restore' to the years of misalignment.  He is creating a 'new normal', convincing my back to align correctly.  Yes, this process does take many initial appointments.  They are not scheduling for more money, they are scheduling to get me "Back To Health".  When you think about it in the long term, it is a lot cheaper.  Once the back is aligned properly, no money is spent for a lot of medicines to correct problems caused by misalignment.  For example, I don't have to go to a urologist now to find out why I pee every hour at night, he run tests, etc., all costing lots of money.  Get your spine aligned properly, then see what disappears....and doesn't need treating!  Check the vertebrae chart and see what you're being treated for that could be corrected by spinal adjustment!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2012)

Went back today to Dr. Michlin and got another adjustment; had to stop at Walmart and shop a little too and already it felt better!  Got my ice pack belt on (an old cheap fanny pack that I put in a bag of ice or 2 icebricks and strap it to my back and sit in the chair, the ice cold pressing right on my back!).  Told him about my analogy of either getting adjustments or having the additional expense of a urologist and all sorts of tests and pills and treatments and his response was, "....all I do is remove the interference, the body knows how to heal..." - so true!













michlin.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 25, 2012


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just smoked some veggies for the good Dr. Michlin and his wife Nancy, look forward to my appointment tomorrow afternoon to give them the packages!  Hope it's ok for them!

Status update; my back feels stronger on the left side with fewer and fewer zings, I have almost totally lost my limp I've had from my strokes, isn't that amazing?!  I continue to sleep better, longer, and more rested; my continence is at "normal"!  Dr. Michlin is about the best of the best that I know of.  For anyone in the metroplex area, here is how to contact him, he does wonders!













ScannedImage-6.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Not trying to advertise for him, but this is about him and what good he's doing and I'd be remiss not to let others know how to get in touch with him to improve their health too.  He has patients come from all over to see him.  I'd love to see in this thread others post business cards of those who have helped them too from all over the US.  You find a good doctor, you eagerly share it to as many people as possible to bring them business and to help others too!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 27, 2012)

stickman.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 27, 2012


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 28, 2012)

Today is Friday, office is not open on Fridays, Nancy has major surgery today also and of course Dr. Michlin is with her.

After yesterday's adjustment I was zinging more, but after a good night's sleep, the zinging went way down and the back stabilized and my left step was more firmer and more solid.  As the day has gone by, it has gotten less firm, with an occasional zing.

To explain, when I first went there, I was in constant pain on the left side, every step with my left foot zinged with pain, from tolerable to "YEOUCH"! and I was limping badly, favoring the right foot, and I couldn't bear to walk down the length of a grocery aisle myself.  It was left-sided sciatica pain that was from the hip to the toe, and occasional sharp zings that just stop me.  Something was pressing on that nerve.  I tried two weeks of painkillers/muscle relaxers to get the back to move off that nerve, but it didn't help at all, so I sought out the Chiropractor.  From the first adjustment, the pain started lessening, far better than the painkillers did, those just covered them up.

The best way I can explain it is that the left side felt like it was mushy when I stepped with my left foot, and I had to get off it and transfer my weight to my right foot quickly, which was pain-free and firm when I'd step.  Then on the left, pain, mushy feeling, achy, sharp pain, then to the right, and so on.  What I'm feeling is the swollen nerve being blocked by a misalignment, irritating the nerve, impinging on it and the response is pain.  

Now, steps in the chiropractor who releases pressure on the impinged nerve, allowing it to send its signals properly, by aligning the vertebrae into their correct positions.  However, my muscles are used to the old positions and keep trying to pull them back, so it's a battle between my chiropractor resetting them to the correct places and my back trying to pull them to the old, bad places that are out of line.  Of course, you know who is going to win (and this is the important part!!!) - the chiropractor as long as I go back as scheduled getting the vertebrae put back into the right places.  The pain goes down, the muscles are retraining, and most importantly the interference the nerves were getting is reduced allowing them to recover, regrow and rejuvinate, sending full signals to the intended parts.  The treatment doesn't stop when the pain stops, that's when the treatment starts even more fervently!  You are now getting mobility when you didn't have any, the spine is healing, the nerves are sending full strength signals, the back is getting healthier!  Just like my incontinence - back's in the right places now, symptoms disappear!  And, with proper long-term care, slowly reducing visits to just maitanence visits, your consistent and proper care reduces to once a month or every two months or whatever frequency the doctor calls for.  And, most importantly, you have established the most important part - a good Doctor-Patient relationship.  It will benefit you all your life, and you are the best referral, the satisfied one!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 2, 2012)

While I was there Thursday, the doctor took xrays of my neck, 3 of them.  When I went back Monday, I had my first orthogonal alignment on his orthogonal table, the red one with the white base:













atlastbl.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 2, 2012






The doctor positioned me on my side, pulling my left arm down to lower my head onto the tilted pad, the top edge of the pad just under my left ear, legs bent.  He lowered the actuator arm so the long, thin probe was under my right ear, adjusting all the angles precisely. He snapped the actuator on my skin, it felt about like an eraser on a pencil faintly tapping me once.  That was it.  I rolled on my back and just had to lay there for about 10 minutes and rest.  He came back in and held my head in one hand as he felt my neck, then did it again and I rested again.  Then, he fitted me with a special cervical collar to keep my head upright, sold me a huge bottle of Ligaplex 1 capsules, taken 6x a day, and I was on my way.  I have to wear the collar 23.5 hours a day, just not in the shower, and while sleeping.  It is not uncomfortable, it helps take the pressure off my neck.

I went back again today and he checked my neck and adjusted my back, but my legs were straight to begin with, which up to not had not been, one leg was longer than the other before, which means my hips are coming in line, and that is why I no longer have pain when I walk!  I don't limp!  The adjustments are working, the ice is working, the doctor knows what he's doing with no pills or drugs!

The Ligaplex 1 capsules are not a medication, they're a non-prescription food supplement to help with muscles, ligaments and joints, all natural, no side effects other than smoother motion.  I also had to double my fish oil capsules from 2/day to 4/day.  Anything that will help my snap'n'cracklin' is always welcome!  Two weeks of drugs did nothing; 2 weeks of Chiropractic Adjustment and I feel great with no drugs!  Adjustments and Ice!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Went back Thursday and got a regular back adjustment and he checked my neck; my orthogonal adjustment on my neck did not slip out, it stayed firm, aligning my atlas with the rest of my spine, opening up the bloodflow to my brain through the rear carotid arteries which pass through the Atlas, no difficulties found with it at all!  I don't have to wear the cervical collar unless I'm driving or out where there is a lot of neck movement.  I'm now down to 2 adjustments a week, from 3.  With each adjustment, my back gets stronger and stronger, pain level now down to an occasional twinge, proving it is healing!  My gait is normal, don't have to favor one side over the other and speed is improving also, about ¾ of 'normal' walking speed!  The nerves had been pressed on and seriously impinged for a long time until they'd gotten so degenerated they fought back the only way they knew how, to send out pain signals telling me that the undue pressure was killing them.  The spine adjusted back to where they weren't pinched, restoring health, and they reacted in kind; irritation removed, nerves allowed to heal, ice soothing them, reducing swelling, allowing them to get "Back To Health" and now transmitting the right signals; instead of pain, it's of returning to normal functioning!  

Again to repeat, the absence of pain does not mean to stop treatment, it is a sign of progress.  Less and less treatments will be needed over the long term to maintain the health of the back; and Dr. Michlin stated, he removes the roadblocks and the back will heal itself.  In 2 weeks I've gone from 100% pain to +/- 2% pain; I am totally overjoyed!  I can stand up without pain, I can sit down without pain, I can walk with a normal gait without pain!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Comments From Patients:













ScannedImage.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 5, 2012


















ScannedImage-2.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 5, 2012






If this series helps even one other person to find relief from constant pain, then this justifies the reason to do this.  Chiropracty has received a bad rap over the years; both from bad chiropractors and what is viewed as 'voodoo medicine'.  It is a practice of good medicine and good nutrition and natural healing processes.  It is also found to be highly successful for migraines too.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

WOW!  I've been able to sit here and work the Unanswered Section for over 2 hours non-stop!  For the last month-and-a-half the most I could do was 10-15 minutes before my back would stiffen and seize up!  But, time now to take a break!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2012)

Had an adjustment Thursday, back was pretty tender that night.  Woke up Friday morning and it was more stable, and by Saturday it had firmed up with almost no twinges or zings and by Sunday morning it was almost like the previous bout had never happened!  Except for one thing.  Suddenly I noticed and realized there was a marked change to the top of my right thigh.  It had been numb since my early 30's, I noticed it when playing golf with my boss one early Saturday morning (we met for 9 holes @ 5am Saturday morning before going into the office to do weekly recaps, etc.).   And, it's been that way ever since, until Thursday's adjustment!  I had complete feeling back, 30 years later!  Son Of A Gun!  Definitely have to tell the doctor today!  That nerve must have been pinched all that time!  Over 30 years!  And now, the adjustment released it and feeling came back!  Absolutely amazing!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2012)

Had a great adjustment today; told the Dr. about my thigh coming back to life after 30+ years; he just smile and reiterated, "I just remove the interference, your body does all the work and will heal!"  Then, after an Atlas Orthogonal adjustment, you are required to lay still and rest on your back for 10-15 minutes.  After about 5 minutes, all of a sudden I felt a hot flash down the right side of my spine, and could actually feel the vertebrae adjust themselves into line!  I was shocked!  It was like dominoes going down my spine!  I've never felt anything like it, but the doctor quickly recognized it and explained it was normal!  WOW!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 12, 2012)

Went Thursday, 10/11/12 (just had to find some excuse to use that date! 10 11 12.. lol!) and got another adjustment.  My neck stayed in-line, but my back was out a little; after the adjustment I could feel my walk and straightened out and absolutely no twinges!  The next morning (today) I was a little stiff, but that was normal.

I've entered into the second phase of healing; my back parts are now 're-training' to stay in a new configuration.  They have to be adjusted repeatedly to stay there, simple common muscle memory, just like training your arm to throw a football correctly.  Without constant practice, you lose that ability for your muscles to perform correctly time after time.  Same with my back.  By re-training my muscles to hold my bones in the right places, the nerves are no longer pinched and electrical signals can get to where they are going and not being interfered with.  Simply mechanical, so to speak!  Your circuit is running just fine when someone tosses a 50k resistor into it.  Wham!  That part of the circuit just reduced performance 65%!  You're limping on only 35% of capacity, like something caused your radio to suddenly cut down it's volume to an unacceptable low level!  As long as that resistor is in your circuit, you will only be at 35% capacity, never any more.  And, you begin to accept that as the 'new' normal.  Suddenly a new technician replaced the old one and is looking at you wondering why you're so weak?  He has the knowledge and experience to know it's not right and looks for the interference.  BANG! He sees it!  An unwanted 50k resistor lodged in your circuit and it causing that reduced atom flow.  YIKES!  Quickly, instead of drugging you or put you on an erroneous path of 'healing', he just plucks out that resistor and restores the full capacity of signal to go where its supposed to and KAPOW! your volume is full blast!  Just as simple as that, really!  You get your body aligned properly, then the nerves can do the work the way they are supposed to and you function normally!  Simple and just plain makes sense!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 12, 2012)

By the way, evidence has shown that the less additives are present, the purer the protein.  If you are looking for organically grown meat, one suggestion is www.eatwild.com - a website that guides you to farms and producers of locally grown meats and vegetables.  Check it out!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am in the healing process and the adjustments are working!  as of my last checkup yesterday, I am "stabilized", I am walking normally now, little or no pain, my Atlas is now stable and in place for the last 3 visits, my back is in place!  Alarmingly good results considering the damage that my spine has endured over the years!  And, my whole spine is definitely more flexible; it moves when I move, it is been given back flexibility and life!  I don't know how to thank Dr. Michlin for all he has done for me; a month ago I was in severe pain, couldn't walk, and he fixed me with no drugs and got me off the pain pills I was taking!  Looking forward to once a week, then every other week, once a month, etc. as I heal and get Back To Health!  He just removes the interference so the body will heal itself.  He's not a Chiropractor, he's a Body Electrician!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 31, 2012)

A little dizzy today, didn't go to therapy class, didn't trust myself driving.  Think it was just overtired; did the buckboard bacon yesterday, didn't get any naps in, I was extra tired when I went to bed and slept through the alarm this morning.

But, my back and neck feel great, no limping, no twinges either!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2012)

Pops, evening....   I have been following your progress..... sounds like you are almost a *"SPRING CHICKEN"*.....LOL.....  

Now on a serious note.... I hear dancing with the stars is ready to run a "Seniors Special" episode..... I'm thinking of entering you..... who do you want as your partner ??  Or, do we have any volunteers out there on SMF.....


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Pops, evening....   I have been following your progress..... sounds like you are almost a *"SPRING CHICKEN"*.....LOL.....
> 
> Now on a serious note.... I hear dancing with the stars is ready to run a "Seniors Special" episode..... I'm thinking of entering you..... who do you want as your partner ??  Or, do we have any volunteers out there on SMF.....


Hey Pops...glad you are doing so much better..

Dave..he will be along soon to tell ya he has had the same dance partner for a loooong time...

I was just thinking about this ...  we have been friends for close to 55 years..I am glad we are still going..

I still get a lot of laffs thinking about our shenanigans long ago...

Love ya pal!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2012)

OK.... Ma Pops it is...... Sorry if I offended the Mrs.......


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't be doing Dancing With the Stars for a while, lol!  Thanks, tho!

Yeah, we had lots of fun on our bikes, remember the trips to the beach, going down Smithville hill like banshees? lol!  Spend all day then had to go home up it?  lol!  Or go around it on the road that Beverly lived on?

Was that Green Settlement Road?

Beverly Smith?  Ward?  Can't remember, she had red hair and I had the hots for her for the longest time!

Went to the Doctor Wednesday afternoon, the day before Thanksgiving and delivered a cured and smoked turkey to he and his wife Nancy, who was there also.  He adjusted me, but my neck Atlas was holding good and same with my back, just a minor adjustment!  I'm down to once a week for a few weeks and as long as it's healing, may be he'll reduce it to every two weeks.  Now, just because it's healing doesn't mean for me to stop going.  It is far easier for him to give me minor corrections as needed than for me to stop, 6 months later I've reverted back to my prior state and have to start all over again!  Believe me, that's far more expensive than minor maintenance!

I feel so much better, my back is not tightening up so quickly like it used to.  There is still a lot of permanent damage from years and years of abuse and neglect.  Sometimes it can be a year or more from an initial injury before it truly starts 'bothering' you enough to go to someone and find out it's damaged.  Which of course I didn't do; as long as I was able to stand up I went to work.  My motto was, "As long as I could get to the phone to call in, I could go to work" - back when we had wall phones and not cell phones on the bedstand, lol!

But, there's no pain, the weakness is going away, the tenderness from healing, the stiffness of 'being out-of-place'.  He has truly done more for me in a few weeks than 5 months 5 days a week full time of physical therapy at Healthsouth who also tried in vain to correct these problems, even though not stroke related, with virtually no change whatsoever!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2012)

Another health care person with whom I've recently re-made contact with, in Arizona, and who works in a chiropractic office, sent me this link:

www.abcliveit.com

Check it out!


----------



## spec (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a awesome read pops,

I had the same metallity as you...Mind over matter was my motto..

I didn't think I'd use up this body quite so young, been going to my Chiro for 6 years...With A.S, Sheurmans vit. D deficient...bla bla bla My whole body has been Junk from age 40

I'm allergic to the Humira,cymzia, Enberel, etc shots tried them all...Side effects were worse than what was wrong with me..I guess what what I'm rambling on about is this...My Chiropractor  helped me the most, and costed the least...altho I learned from my Rhumatologist what to look for to know when I'm going to have an attack and that I was severely vitamin D defecient...average count of 6...Kinda funny...since a corpse has a number of 12 to 25..

I try to control it with diet, knowing my limits, and keeping adjusted

Just my 2 cents


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you, spec, for your contribution!  Yes, in the long run, a good Chiropractor is more effective with no drugs than a doctor and cheaper than one with tons of drugs too.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm going to Dr. Michlin every two weeks now, getting my Atlas put back in place if it goes out and minor back adjustments, nothing major any more.  My back feels so much better, I'm going for walks with a 90 lb dog (snoring next to me... gawd she's loud!).  He keeps my Atlas adjusted and keeps the anterior carotids fully open and not pinched!!  I had another stroke December 27th, right after Christmas; I was taking ibuprofen and sodium naproxin for my back; had been when it was bad and never stopped after starting treatment (if it ain't broke don't fix it mentality) and never realized that those medications, on a consistent basis, depleted the blood thinning effects of my blood thinners and caused another stroke.  Now, I am on regular aspirin and Tylenol Extra Strength ONLY.  More speech impairments, cognitive effects from it, am recovering from that now.

Went today and he adjusted my Atlas; as I laid there resting after the adjustment, I could feel my vertebrae, one after another, realign themselves correctly down my spine!  It is such an amazing feeling once adjustments have loosened them up and are no longer locked in place!  And, I sit down now and stand up and can feel them move individually, like they did when I was a kid!  Going for walks with the dog, I feel my hips tightening up I will bend backwards slowly, my back cracking, loosening, and relieving the stiffness and soreness, even relieving the strain on my hips;  just stopping 30 seconds each block does it and allows me to keep going!  I couldn't have done that 6 months ago no how!

Next app't Feb. 5th.


----------



## linguica (Jan 22, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Another health care person with whom I've recently re-made contact with, in Arizona, and who works in a chiropractic office, sent me this link:
> 
> www.abcliveit.com
> 
> Check it out!


I have NO knowledge of the supplement Protandim, I'm just playing the roll of "devils advocate".

http://www.lazymanandmoney.com/lifevantage-protandim-scam/


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, I've read the pros and cons; I'm not endorsing it nor do I take it, either.  

Went Jan. 22, got my heck and back adjusted.  Two days later, Jan 24, i decided to clean out under the kitchen sink and combine a lot of twoies, like cleaners, etc. that we had duplicates of; getting overcrowded in there.  Well, stretching to and beyond my limits over reaching for things, I put both my back and neck out.  Painfully so.  But, being the frugalist that I am (cheap!)  I didn't go back for a fix.  Neck hurt, back hurt, hips hurt, twisting hurt, lifting hurt.... I was in such pain for two weeks until my app'tment Tuesday Feb. 5!  Dr. Michlin bawled me out for not coming back immedately, lol, adjusted my Atlas only; a slight tap under my right ear, then lay flat for 10 minutes, had to return in 2 days for any back adjustment if necessary.....

Immediately, while laying there, I could feel, like magic, my spine realigning by itself!  I got up, walked out and immediately noticed my hips no longer hurt, nor did my back!  My neck was no longer stiff and sore, either!  I took it easy though Thursday when I went back; no further adjustments were necessary!  UNBELIEVABLE!  One slight tap in the correct place behind my ear and my entire spine realigned, eliminating all pain up and down it!  That was... unbelievable!  But true!  That totally made me a believer in spinal adjustment, in 1C/2C Atlas adjustment, everything!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 6, 2013)

The wife of Dr. Chris Michlin, Nancy Baskin Michlin, has been fighting her own very important, life or death fight for herself; breast cancer.  She has gone far beyond the "why me?" to being a staunch advocate of a healthy diet and lifestyle, as she has proven to the world that you can fight cancer with the right foods!  What better tie-in with YAWYE than this!  She is the Contessa of cancer-fighting lifestyles!  Here is a TV spot that the hospital did on her:



Also, her Facebook page:  https://www.facebook.com/nancy.michlin?fref=ts

and a very important link to an organization she supports, Eat To DEFEAT CANCER::  http://www.eattodefeat.org/

She has proven daily, YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT.  I should also mention she is a vegetarian too.  However, her husband is not!  I bring them smoked meats often to enjoy for him and with their friends and family.  Please get to know them, don't hesitate to post questions and follow her lifestyle!  She has set the bar for helping to find a cure for cancer, and it all starts within yourself, don't allow it to grow!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have an expanded video of Nancy's Story to share:

<iframe src="" width="720" height="486" frameborder="0"></iframe>

This is of her cancer fight.

also, a few other helpful links from her page:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...like-different-foods--results-surprising.html

The more colorful the food, the more nutritious it is. Here's my rainbow salad! Red cabbage, kale, Swiss chard, Brussels sprouts, celery, leeks, radishes, raw almonds, bee pollen, lime juice, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar. Yummy!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2013)

April 1 marked a significant goal achieved for me; for the first time since September, I have been able to successfully walk around the entire block, without limping, without back pain or even tightening up!  I have only done it once (been raining since) but look forward to many more in the days ahead!  My goal now is to walk 10 blocks to Walmart and back!  So many things have been corrected since I have started this course of therapy with Dr. Michlin it is just amazing; and without any additional medications whatsoever!  I went for my 2-week adjustment yesterday; my atlas is still in place (for the last 8 weeks so far!) and did not need an adjustment; he did spinal adjustments and a massage, then I'd asked him about an occasional problem I've had with my shoulder....

This is one of those 'occasional' pains; during the night, I normally sleep on my right shoulder facing left, snuggling into the two pillows I use in a fetal position.  However, occasionally, I get awakened by a burning pain in my right shoulder like I'm laying on it 'wrong'.  Such was the case the night before; as soon as I put weight on my right shoulder the pain started and I had to roll off it.  I told Dr. Michlin about it.  He just said, "Maybe I can help!" and had me lay flat on my back, held my arm and moved it and I felt a 'click' - something moved back in place!  Instantly the pain was gone!  He said, "There, fixed it!"  TaDa!  WOW!  Amazing!  Now, my medical doctor would have prescribed pain pills and told me not to lay on it and to let it 'heal' for several days to weeks, I'd had this problem before.  This was so much simpler - one simple adjustment, without pain, just a 'click', and it is instantly gone!  Folks, this is testament to the power of chiropractic care!  It doesn't solve everything, but once you are back in alignment, your body heals and pain goes away!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 30, 2013)

From Facebook, Anatomy in Motion:
[h5] [/h5]
Anatomy In Motion
[h5]The spinal column is comprised of 26 individual bones, these bones are referred to as vertebrae. The spinal column is divided into 5 different areas containing groups of vertebrae and are grouped as follows:

7 cervical vertebrae in the neck.

12 thoracic vertebrae in the upper back corresponding to each pair of ribs.

5 lumbar vertebrae in the lower back.

5 sacral vertebrae which are fused together to form 1 bone called the sacrum.

4 coccygeal vertebrae that are fused together to form the coccyx or tailbone.

The vertebrae are referred to by their name and number, counting down from the top of the spinal column as follows:

The cervical vertebrae are C1 - C7

The thoracic vertebrae are T1 –T12

The lumbar vertebrae are L1 – L5

The sacrum and coccyx. Spinal nerves exit the sacrum and coccyx at levels (Foramen) within the main structure of each vertebra.[/h5]


----------

